# 11/10/12 Race @ Al's Jungle Park



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Let's break in the new Max Trax Saturday afternoon. Doors open @ 3 pm. Skinny and Wide T-Jets, AFX Magna Trac and the dreaded IROC Mustangs. We will have Rick's favorite....food for dinner, and plaques for the winners. Bring your fast cars and $7 for your chance to knock down the walls. Nerf Darrell into 'the hole'. Be there!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

u know ill be there at 3 pm so i can be home by 8 for swap n sell see u all there
:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Must have went good today. Will mark the calender. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't have any fast cars, but I have a couple of slow ones I can bring, now if I can get the boss to give me a half day off, if not I'll be there a little late but I will be there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track*

yes it went well mike and al wired it all up and then me , al and mike ran about 1,500 laps so it is ready to roll see u all there.:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking forward to this one. Beware.:dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Got to miss another one Daughters getting married!At least she didn't plan it on the day of the swap meet!lol


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I wish I could be there. But I have to work Saturday. I'd love to nerf Darrell into the wall.

Randy.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

AFX, since you cant make it, I would be happy to nerf Darrell for you. Once i get used to the track (lol) I should be able to nerf the nerfer.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think more than 1 person will nerf the nerf master. I got him last week. Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ok guys u better watch it u may end up on the floor he he. this is from mr. nerf :thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well the nerf master has 1 less to try and get him. I gotta work tomorrow 7 to 3 for sure and maybe till 7. Gotta take the over time. Pat


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The floor is the safest place to be during a gas attack... Good thinking Darrell!!! Stay under the fumes guys!! :tongue:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

its a little past 10am, hey Al, check your driveway to see if Darrells there yet slammin some sliders,lol.


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for a great afternoon of racing Al. Awesome new track and always good eats.
Jon,


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Al for the fun, food and racing. Guess darrell wont be able to put the stats up from the race until he gets his computer fixed. Had a blast again, man the IROC race was cornfusing but a blast. It was more interesting with the looks on everyone's faces as we all turned 12yrs old again,lol:dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks all who showed up to break-in the track! Despite the computer's attempts to foil the program, the racing was great. Jake's videos will show the curve ball I threw at the IROC racers. 13 racers battled it out over four classes. Results to follow.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Al for a great time on your new track, had a fun time racing on your new track. I got some videos for you guys to look at.

Skinny tire t-jets Race 1





Skinny tire t-jets Race 2





Fat Tire t-jets(slip-on Fray) Race 1





Fat Tire t-jets(slip-on Fray) Race 2


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like i missed some good racing. Can't wait to try out the new track. Down hill into the tight turn looks like it will be fun for the turn marshels. Lol
See you guys next sunday at the swap meet. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice, Ed!

Check out the IROC race. THAT was crazy fun. Watch the cars closely.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL!!! Multi-directional racing at it's best!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

had a nice time racing ty again al and good pizza. next time if i race any more.:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

What happend now? Pat


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Pat,

For Sale Hondas slot car box and all it's contents.
5,000 OBO.

Tired of everyone taking so long to Marshall car.
Lol....


Jon:tongue:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

i get screwed by the marshalls all the time car that causes the crash should be put on last. not first.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry, but if we all got our panties in a bunch when it happened to us we would all quit racing. We have all been on both ends of that deal as the marshal or the racer.....including you.

Never forget that we are racing toy cars.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I got one more video, this is what happens when the track needs to get cleaned, before we start racing, the heat was rerun after track cleaning


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

after friday im done racing.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Win or lose, it's all about FUN!!!! Thanks Al for the invite and thanks to the group for making it a FUN day of racing. My brother had a blast and will be at the show to buy some cars!!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> after friday im done racing.


Again! You have quit more than everyone combined,but it's a good time to do it you can sell everything at the swap meet Sunday!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Skinny TJet results 1-Al 2-Mike 3-Chris...Wide TJets 1-Al 2-Mike 3-Ed...AFX 1-Al 2-Ed 3-Jon...IROC 1-Ed 2-Chris 3-Al I don't expect home track advantage to hold too long with these guys around. Good racing, guys!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike told me what I need to build for the fast track. I don't know when I will get back to the Jungle but will be ready. Might have to give Mike some cars to try out on the 8th. Or I can buy some of Darrels. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Got any Estes rockets laying around?:tongue:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I was thinking mean green arms. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hey Pat it is a blast to run magnet cars on, ask Mike.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I tried the mean greens at Ricks and Chris's tracks and they were to fast on the top end. I had to go back to red 14 ohm arms. I still have a couple set up with the mean green arms. Mike also said to use 12 or 14 tooth gear in the fat tire. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The track likes 12 or 14T cars a lot, but the car to beat was a 9T. Really easy to drive the sweeping turns aggressively. FWIW.


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow Al, now I know why you've been buzy lately. Nice upgrade. Gotta show up soon.

Marshalling: I dunno, I just grab the closest car to my hand and put it back on. No time to stand there and try to figure out who caused what.


----------

